# PRESERVATION-  paint/rust preservation



## Richard (May 9, 2012)

I notice almost everyone says to leave that old bicycle alone, grease it, new tires and ride. But what do you recommend or have luck using to wipe the entire bicycle down with to preserve/stop further rust. 

I will be using this process for a Military bicycle...no chrome, just flat to semi gloss paint and surface rust. Your recommendations are welcomed.
Below is a picture when I first got it over a year ago but you get the idea of the mix of paint/surface rust i am trying to preserve..

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## ccozic (May 10, 2012)

I would also like to know some good tips, as I am a total novice to bike restoration.

I have a 1950s-ish sport-tourist type 3-speed (made in England - unknown manufacturer)
that has been sitting outdoors for years. Needs a good cleaning obviously!


----------



## BrentP (May 11, 2012)

There are several products out there (rust converters) that will bond with the rust and neutralize it from developing any further.  The one's I've used in the past change the color of the rust to a charcoal shade, though.  They are designed to neutralize the rust so you can sand and prime it for paint.  There's no reason why you couldn't just treat the rust and leave it alone, though, as long as you can live with the color change.

I haven't heard of anything that will stop the rust without changing the color, but maybe somebody else has.  In general, putting a clear sealant on it usually won't prevent the rust from spreading out further beneath the surface of the paint (same thing goes for petroleum based products).


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2012)

Many members use wd40 and very fine steel wool.I never tried it though.


----------



## Richard (May 12, 2012)

I've heard Motor oil also...just wanted to find out what others have and do use. I agree, problem with the rust converter is the color change.

Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2012)

short of restoration and rust treatment. coat it with light oil and thats it. rust will continue as long as its there and will have to be treated as long as it is there.


----------



## orangewill (May 13, 2012)

Just posted this on a recent thread.  To "stop" rust and "keep" the body from further oxidizing, I use pure boiled linseed oil.  Wipe on, then off.  Brings out what is left of the color and leaves a thin protective layer that shines nicely.  I give my 1947 Dodge WC a linseed "bath" every six months.  I learned this trick from an old car guy.  I use it on all my metal toys with original paint, or whatever might be left of any original paint.  Be careful with your rags, as they may spontaneously combust.  Washout immediately and let dry.  It keeps the patina from becoming decay.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 16, 2012)

I think your on the right track with the linseed oil.  A non-petroleum base oil will inhibit further oxidation.  This would include animal as well as plant based oils.  I have had great results with the product below which is a preservative made to prepare black powder rifle bores for storage with after cleaning with soap and water. It is an animal based lubricant that does not evaporate and will not cause further rust.  It is thick and takes a bit of work to get a thin coat spread evenly but it works great and lasts a long, long time.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 16, 2012)

ccozic said:


> I would also like to know some good tips, as I am a total novice to bike restoration.
> 
> I have a 1950s-ish sport-tourist type 3-speed (made in England - unknown manufacturer)
> that has been sitting outdoors for years. Needs a good cleaning obviously!




For your unknown Brit bike I would use ZEP Industrial Cleaner available at HDepot. In a purple jug.  16 oz to a gallon for normal grime and road film or 32 oz per gallon for light rust removal or cleaning old chains, gummed up bearings, etc.  Brush it on, let it soak, rinse it off.  Careful with high concentrations as it will remove your finger prints from your bare hands. Use gloves.  Seriously. You don't want to go through the next couple of months without fingerprints.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 16, 2012)

You have a unique problem there because you are dealing with flat non gloss paint as well as a historical artifact. I would give it a good cleaning with soap and water. Dry it well and leave it alone. Make sure to store it in a dry enviroment. The bike survived the last 70 years so it will be OK. Do you realize how valuable that bike is? Please do not gook up the paint with stuff that will do more damage then good.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 16, 2012)

FYI, I've used that gook for 15 years and never had a rerust and the paint is in just as good condition as the day they were cleaned and treated.  The worst thing you can do is wash with detergent then leave paint untreated.  It's certain oxidation and rerust.


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Oct 1, 2012)

Orange oil


----------

